# este ou esse



## darksoda

oi e ai gente uma duvida sobre as palavras este e esse segudo o que andei pesquisando ´´deste´´ se usa para coisas proximas do orador e tipo ´´desse´´ coisas longes ´´coisa que eu não sabia para mim era tudo igual ^^ ´´ mas enfim em ingles quando voce vai usar uma frase com deste ou desse tem essa diferença alguem sabe dar um exemplo???


----------



## brunaa

Olá darksoda,

Em inglês há somente os demosntrativos this/ these para perto, e that/those para longe. Em português, para referir-se a um objeto que está próximo, existe uma gradação. Deste (este) é mais perto que desse (esse). Mas 'desse' não significa longe. Se fosse longe eu diria 'aquele'.
Muitos nativos da língua portuguesa (pelo menos no Brasil) não sabem diferenciar 'desse' e 'deste'...portanto na linguagem falada a diferença raramente é notada.
Exemplo:
Se eu estiver segurando um lápis na mão, posso dizer: 'a cor deste lápis é azul, ou este lápis é azul'
Se estiver perto de mim, mas não tão perto (muito subjetivo para explicar) eu provavelmente diria: ' a cor desse lápis é azul, ou esse lápis é azul.'
Já para uma distância maior eu diria: 'a cor daquele lápis é azul ou aquele lápis é azul'.


----------



## celso8

Em verdade, a regra diz que o uso desses demonstrativos está relacionado com as pessoas do discurso:

Este, esta e isto indicam o que está perto da pessoa que fala.

Esse, essa e isso indicam o que está perto da pessoa a quem se fala.

Aquele, aquela e aquilo indicam o que está afastado tanto da pessoa que fala como da pessoa a quem se fala.


----------



## darksoda

mas assim porque as pessoas falam este mes do que esse mes porque dizem que deve-se usar este mes para o mes atual e para o mes seguinte ou futuro esse mes por exemplo: este mes chuve muito o mes atual , esse mes chovera muito mais com ideia de futuro?


----------



## Denis555

1) "Deste" é apenas a contração: de + este. Antigamente era escrito: d'este.
2) Em termos de uso: "esse" é mais usado do que "este" (na língua falada)

Veja também aqui:
Essa postagem originalmente estava nesse fio.

No Brasil, "esse" (e suas variantes) substitui "este" (e suas variantes) 
MAS "este" (e suas variantes) não substitui "esse" (e suas variantes).

Em outras palavras, sempre podemos usar "esse" mas nem sempre podemos usar "este".
EX.:

-Qual é o seu carro?
1) Esse aqui? (perto de mim) 
2) Esse aí? (perto de você) 

-Qual é o seu carro?
1) Este aqui? (perto de mim) 
2) Este aí? (perto de você)


----------



## darksoda

agora acho que entendi tipo este ai não poder usado para perto de voce eu tava achando estranho porque todos os site de portugues me falam tipo este para coisas perto de voce sei la meio confuso  tipo que nem este mes seria o mes mais perto de todos


----------



## marta12

darksoda said:


> tipo que nem este mes seria o mes mais perto de todos



"Este mês" - é o mês no qual estamos


----------



## darksoda

julho tipo eu falo este mes que esta proximo ou eu falo esse mes ???


----------



## SãoEnrique

É sempre tão complicado


----------



## SãoEnrique

marta12 said:


> "Este mês" - é o mês no qual estamos



Então "esse mês" é o mês passado?


----------



## Alentugano

SãoEnrique said:


> Então "esse mês" é o mês passado?


Acho que pode ser qualquer mês, exceto aquele em que estamos.


----------



## Sedoso

1. A função imediata dos demonstrativos este / esse e aquele é a de apontar ou mostrar um obje(c)to que está no espaço físico perceptível do locutor e do ouvinte, de acordo com um esquema de ordenação espacial que tem o corpo do sujeito como ponto primordial de orientação:
– este : o obje(c)to está mais próximo do sujeito falante;
– esse : o obje(c)to está mais afastado do sujeito falante/próximo do ouvinte.
– aquele : o obje(c)to está afastado do sujeito falante e do ouvinte.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Aquela cadeira está lá.

Funciona ou não?


----------



## machadinho

Funciona. Mas não se esqueça de que lá em português *não* equivale ao là em francês.


----------



## Sedoso

SãoEnrique said:


> Aquela cadeira está lá.Funciona ou não?


sim funciona XD


----------



## Sedoso

machadinho said:


> Funciona. Mas não se esqueça de que lá em português *não* equivale ao là em francês.


ok! Mas qual é o significado de *là* em francês?


----------



## machadinho

Acho que usam onde nós preferiríamos usar aqui ou aí.

Tomando os demonstrativos *espacialmente*:¹

*Este* objeto está *aqui*.
*Esse* objeto está *aí*.
*Aquele* objeto está *lá*.

¹Esse esquema não funciona se os demonstrativos não forem tomados espacialmente, pois a demonstração que determina este|esse|aquele não tem ligação necessária com a demonstração que determina aqui|aí|lá. Por exemplo, *aquele* objeto de que você falou está *aqui* faz sentido.


----------



## Sedoso

Muito Obrigado!


----------



## SãoEnrique

Não sei diferenciá-los, só conheço aqui = ici, ali = là-bas?, aí? 

Machadinho você pode esclarecer-me por favor?

Obrigado


----------



## machadinho

S.E.,
_là-bas_→ali
_là-bas_→lá

São graus de *proximidade*: do mais próximo para o menos próximo.

*Este* objeto está *aqui* _(là où *je* suis)_
*Esse* objeto está *aí* _(là où *tu* es)_
*Aquele* objeto está *lá* _(là où *ils* sont)_

Como você faria a distinção entre este, esse e aquele em francês?


----------



## Sedoso

SãoEnrique said:


> Não sei diferenciá-los, só conheço aqui = ici, ali = là-bas?, aí?
> 
> Machadinho você pode esclarecer-me por favor?
> 
> Obrigado



Olá!
acho melhor Por em prática fazendo o uso delas sempre que tiveris oportunidade=p
Boa noite


----------



## skizzo

What about "aquele objecto está acolá"?

I've read aqui/cá, ali/aí and lá/acolá. I've read this but it got me even more confused http://ler.letras.up.pt/uploads/ficheiros/4579.pdf


----------



## Outsider

skizzo said:


> What about "aquele objecto está acolá"?


It's correct. What do you wish to know about it? There are many, many older threads about these demonstratives and place adverbs in the Portuguese forums. You should check them out.


----------



## SãoEnrique

machadinho said:


> S.E.,
> _là-bas_→ali
> _là-bas_→lá
> 
> São graus de *proximidade*: do mais próximo para o menos próximo.
> 
> *Este* objeto está *aqui* _(là où *je* suis)_
> *Esse* objeto está *aí* _(là où *tu* es)_
> *Aquele* objeto está *lá* _(là où *ils* sont)_
> 
> Como você faria a distinção entre este, esse e aquele em francês?



Aqui no seu exemplo *este *e *esse* se traduzem por* cet. *Para *aquele* também, não vejo de melhor opção. Em francês não temos todas as matizes que vocês usam em português  Às vezes soa estranho quando quisermos usar aquele ou este.



Sedoso said:


> Olá!
> acho melhor Por em prática fazendo o uso delas sempre que tiveris oportunidade=p
> Boa noite



Sim, acho que você tá certo Sedosinho


----------

